# United seeds coupon code?



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Does anyone have a spring coupon code for United Seeds? The seed price isn't bad, but the shipping to Ohio is a killer.....


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

I know. I looked a few weeks ago at shipping 100lbs of super turf II to my house in michigan. It was almost as much as the seed

Look at seed super store. They had free shipping last week....might still be going on...


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Stegs said:


> I know. I looked a few weeks ago at shipping 100lbs of super turf II to my house in michigan. It was almost as much as the seed
> 
> Look at seed super store. They had free shipping last week....might still be going on...


Literally the exact same situation. I wonder if we can get a bulk shipment up here and split it out amongst the MI folk. Im in Livonia


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

seed super store still says free shipping on their website.....

Id prefer united seed super turf II, however their SS1000 mix of 4 great TTTF w/ free shipping is the best deal i found


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

I am in no way affiliated, but GCI offers "free shipping". Not sure what kind of seed you're looking for though, as GCI might not carry it/specialize in it. I also don't know if GCI starts to charge shipping once you hit a certain weight threshold.


----------



## jpsrules (Feb 26, 2021)

I have had good experiences with seed super store but they want to sell you a mix which if you search many zip codes the shade/sun mixes dont change. United seed shipping $ sucks but you get the exact cultivar in the NTEP trials at least for my area. Why gamble for $30-60 shipping cost when you can get the proven cultivar. As for GCI I have never seen them score high in my local NTEP trials.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

"Free shipping" is a sales tactic. The stores that offer free shipping mark up their prices with shipping calculated in them.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> "Free shipping" is a sales tactic. The stores that offer free shipping mark up their prices with shipping calculated in them.


I came here to say this exact thing. You'll notice SSS seed prices are typically higher than United Seed, but they don't charge shipping. United Seed has cheaper seed, but does charge for shipping. Cost is based on weight and distance travelled so depending on where you are, shipping may not be that much.


----------

